# Wanted: Orlando_ 2bed March 7-14



## Daddyof6 (Mar 6, 2015)

Please help. Need ASAP!


----------



## chequon (Mar 7, 2015)

*Orlando  March 7*

Where you able to find a place?


----------



## am1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes till 13th.


----------



## Daddyof6 (Mar 9, 2015)

*NEVER LOSE POINTS: Guaranteed Long Term Rental*

Hey Tuggers,

@AM1 - Thank you for the rental and for replying on my behalf. 

*Yes, I am still needing 3/13 for a week*

I am currently working in Orlando and needing housing (2 bed or larger and not necessarily same resort each time ) until we find a long term rental that is affordable. 

I have rented from some of you before and could offer good referrals from some of the Tuggers. I would like to discuss helping you save / make some money while helping us out. 

Thank you. 
Keith


----------

